
MVP scope, sanity, and schedule. (Via lobste.rs) - themantra514
https://www.minor.gripe/posts/2019-12-09T17:19:00.167056Z_mvp_scope__sanity__and_schedule.html
======
themantra514
Original post on lobste.rs by adsouza. Too good for the HN 24/7 hustle gang
aka side project gang to miss.

~~~
pushcx
I don't think it's standard practice here to add the intermediate site you
found a link on in the title.

